# Anyone still using d200



## jaomul (Apr 4, 2015)

Bought one of these today. Friend selling it so got a good deal. Wanted a back up camera. Seems very customizable and very well built. Unfortunately I got home and have no cf cards, will get one later.

Any tips for this model?


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 4, 2015)

Loved mine. Not too great over iso 800. Solid camera tho


----------



## KmH (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a D200 too. 
Full magnesium alloy chassis.
Same external controls layout as D300, D300s, D700, D800/810, D3, D3s, D3x, D4.
It will be a very capable DSLR for many years to come.

As far as the ISO, if I need more light I have speedlights, stands, light modifiers, etc.

The D200 is backup to my D300s, and I have a D50 - so I can blow people away with what a 10 year old 6.1 MP DSLR is capable of.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2015)

KmH said:


> I have a D200 too.
> Full magnesium alloy chassis.
> Same external controls layout as D300, D300s, D700, D800/810, D3, D3s, D3x, D4.



Ummm, sorry, but NO, not all all. Very different external controls...missing a number of buttons and controls, and different in many ways...not sure if you're just going by memory or what. How does the D200's built-in grip and built-in vertical release and second control wheel work? How does its built-in microphone work? What about its dedicated multi-button lower control panel for ISO and Quality and White Balance? Oh...wait...it doesn't have any of those external controls...

Nikon D200 rear controls
Nikon D3 rear controls

Tips on the D200? Shoot it only at low ISO levels in good light, and be prepared for low resolution images.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 4, 2015)

Derrel said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I have a D200 too.
> ...



The D200 has the upper left buttons for ISO, Bracketing, and WB.... Different locations, but they're there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hope you have had a chance to use the D200 over the past few weeks. I still have two of these. 
Shoot in Raw. 
Carry a backup battery, especially while learning the menus or chimping as the rear screen uses battery power quickly. 
It likes good light. 
You can lose highlights pretty quick and if you try and recover shadows in post then can see noise so watch for that when making the exposure. 
It's a good backup, rides around in the back of the car all the time. Fun camera to use.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 22, 2015)

What everyone says, pretty much.  I still have my D200 with grip and it works perfectly.  Battery life is a bit blah, but for what it is, it does very well.

Did you guys know that the D200 has won more Nikon awards than any camera before it, and every other camera up until the D3?  When it first came out, it was a pretty high end camera, and considered THE wedding camera to own.

As far as high ISO, no it's not a D4 (what I play with now), but it does quite well... as long as you nail the exposure right, even ISO 1600 is more than acceptable.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 22, 2015)

I have been using it. Modern cameras have spoiled me. I was until recently using a d7100 and though the d200 is better built and more pro in operation there is a definite step down in image quality, especially in raw processing. that's not to say isnt good, but has definetly been surpassed by modern cameras. My aim was to keep the d200 as a backup (I have a d7200 on order), but d3200s going cheap here at moment so i might bag one of them instead




Security by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## trips222 (Apr 24, 2015)

I haven't upgraded a camera in years and still use my D2x, D2hs, and D200.  It works well in that mix.


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2015)

Derrel said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I have a D200 too.
> ...


ROTFLMAO! Fire me! 
I only said the external controls layout was the same, not that they all had the same controls and doodads.


----------

